# 44/45 OE IVF success anyone?



## Bones (May 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm 44 - 45 in 2 months. In the last 8 months I've done 1 IVF and 1 FET. Both resulted in pregnancies and both miscarried due to chromosomal issues. My clinic is prepared to do another cycle as I got pregnant both times but I'm wondering how wise it? My FSH is 9 and LH is 5, AMH is 4pmol ie low fertility. 

I have taken the losses quite badly and am wondering if I should just do donor? Leaving the stats aside which are 5% with my own eggs are there actually any people here who've had OE IVF success at 45? 

Bones


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Your stats are really quite good for your age. Would you consider doing PGD on a future round so that you can be confident any embryos transferred are chromosomally normal? The difficult thing, of course, would be preparing yourself for the fact that you might get no chromosomally normal embryos in a cycle due to your age.

It's a tough decision. I've had the donor egg issue floating around in the back of my mind since starting treatment -- while I'm younger than you, my stats are worse, and I was given similar likelihood of success to what you were told.

Wishing you lots of luck, whatever you choose.


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Bones - I'm sorry to read of your two losses  the fertility journey is incredibly hard and even more so as we get older. I do agree with CrazyHouse, your stats do look really quite good for your age. The decision to move to donor eggs can feel a very big step, we moved to donor eggs after 1 OE IVF and now have a little boy.

There is a thread on the Over 40 board, I dont know if you've seen it, called "40+ Sucess Stories" it's been going a good couple of years now (115 pages!) but have a read, it may help you 

Here's a link to it for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59854.1140

Wishing you lots of luck,
Maggie xxx


----------



## Bones (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Crazyhorse and Maggie, I feel I'm in no-mans land at the moment. I know you've been there yourselves. My DH found the losses very hard  (he said he thought once we'd achieved a pregnancy that it was probably the hard part over)  so there are lots of decisions to be factored in. 

I'm in Ireland and unfortunately there's no PGS/PGD here. If I was going OE I'd definitely test the embryos this time to avoid that pain so it would mean a UK/EU trip. With DE, I just want to get to a decision of closing the door on one option and opening the next one- life is never simple!!

Thanks for replying, it helps a lot being able to kick it around. I'm going to go look at that success page now!  ️Xx


----------



## Highland (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,
Not sure if this is any help. My stats for amh and FSH are similar to yours. I'm 46. I had a daughter naturally when I was 42, after using acupuncture and Chinese herbal medicine. I have been looking in to own egg IVF and clinics in Brno, Czech republic in particular. Several quote success rates ( live birth) of around 15% for ladies in our position. If you move on to donor egg, success rates for single egg transfer ( so avoiding risks of twins) is around 40% for ladies in our age bracket. Clinics quote up to 70% success rates for donor egg but be wary of statistics, look for live birth, and strip out multiple births if you are risk averse. Highly spoken places such as serum in Greece told me that they had a multiple birth rate of 45% which I think is way too high. A charity called the donor conception network is useful to discuss the pros and cons of donor conception. I'm in a huge quandary as to what to do next, but my current thoughts are to take the 15% chance with own eggs in Brno, using PGD to try and lessen risk of losing pregnancy. If that doesn't work move on to donor egg IVF at a clinic called care in Northampton - good results, and being UK any child born will be able to trace his/her biological mother if s/he wants to - a far more expensive option than going abroad, and our minds may yet change, but that's my intention today! Best of luck, do let me know what you decide to do.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Had you considered a tandem cycle with PGD on your own embryos?  With tandem a donor is stimulated same time as you and then you can have choice of your own embryos if they are good or DE so you always get to transfer.  Some ladies have a mixture of own and donor put back.  Tandem is only done abroad.  My clinic Dogus in Cyprus does it and so does Serum.  Dogus only require the one visit to Cyprus.  Serum usually want two visits.
Just gives you another chance with OE without the risk of having nothing to transfer.
I too got so down about repeated failure even though I had apparent good embryos I didn't have enough for PGD.
TCCx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi a lady cycled with me at Serum - OE at 45 (her username is HMB) she got pg with twins and successfully carried one baby girl to term, my sister also got pg naturally at 46 so while rare it's possible x


----------

